# There are no elk near grandeur peak



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I spent the morning up on grandeur peak in hopes of seeing an elusive wasatch front extended elk, to no avail. There were some old piles of elk poop, probably from last year. I also saw a few deer and breifly contemplated sticking a 16" two point to put some meat in the freezer, but couldn't justify dragging a small buck from 8,000' back down to 5,000' with so much time left on the extended hunt.
The view from grandeur.
[attachment=0:3e8kwgmz]grandeur 2.JPG[/attachment:3e8kwgmz][attachment=1:3e8kwgmz]grandeur 1.JPG[/attachment:3e8kwgmz]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what a view from up there.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

What a view, thanks for sharing. Too bad about not coming across some nice elk.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice view, those elk sure are elusive. Good luck getting a more convenient deer-I've often been hunting places where I wonder "would I really shoot something here if I saw it?" :? 

Propofol makes for a quiet night. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lord... that is a great view. Bummer about the elk but I bet you found a bit of solitude up that high. :shock:


----------



## lucky goose (Sep 29, 2008)

I live very close to grandeur and glass that mountain often hoping for the elk herd to pop up. maybe we will get some snow and the extended will really get going. I have been up east canyon four times and have seen very few deer and no sign of elk i went yesterday and it was like a ghost town didnt see a thing. I never regret a good hike with my bow though.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

they dont come down that low until late dec/jan/feb. Try the very top of the canyon, then hike in at least a mile or two from the nearest human trail. I think the dogs up there scare 'em. I saw a group of 5 last week. Nice bull, three cows & what looked like a spike on the fringe. However, they were super jittery, and spotted me from a hillside about 3/4 mile away, and did their elk run/uncoordinated gallop away. Did see what looked like a bear not far from them. Too short to be a moose, but I left my glasses in the truck, so I can't completely verify that. 
Does anybody else find binos just a hassle to lug around on top of a carrying a bow & all else?
I wouldnt have ever done that with a riffle in my hands...
PM where that 2- point was on the trail, How close did you get? Looking like I need to be within about 4 yards with my recurve... :roll:


----------



## lucky goose (Sep 29, 2008)

I started using the bino harness from cabelas and now i take them everywhere, literally. I cant stand to be able to see and still not see if you know what i mean. I hope you connect on your buck or bull. Good luck! I hope to do the same.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Me I have 20x50's that i hate lugging around so i'm down sizing to something smaller. I don't need to see all the little tini inches a buck might have!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackbear, pm sent.

Regarding binoculars - I just bought some 10x28 pocket binoculars. Fortunately I have excellent vision and don't rely on optics very much. I was just estimating the 2 point to be a little bigger than average based on his spread in relationship to his ears. I'm the last guy to actually worry about a buck being big enough to shoot based on antler size. 

I really just want to fill my freezer with an elk. I also plan on shooting a deer, but it isn't my top priority - especially this early in the extended hunt and that far from my car. It's a little ironic that I'm willing to pack an elk as far as I have to but I'm not willing to pack a deer (smaller animal) as far.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Blackbear, you werent up by dog/desolation lake area were you? I heard there has been a bear spotted around there. As for elk, I think the best thing you could do is buy a map of the wasatch front, set it down, close your eyes, and poke your finger down on the map and go there. I have seen elk up almost every major trailhead in the cottonwoods and millcreek.


----------

